# There, fixed it.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I noticed this while looking at another problem at a clients rental property.

We changed the heater completely.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna tell Chris Hansen! 








Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> So I noticed this while looking at another problem at a clients rental property.
> 
> We changed the heater completely.


 WTF?

That would be malpractice in my state.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That's not the way you wire your heaters.:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> :whistling2:


 Was there at least a smoke detector in the same room?

****ing sheesh.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a new method used when stacking is a problem... :laughing:

Putting the ECO on the top of the tank provides much more accurate readings in a stacking situation...

Believe that and I'll tell you another...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that 1/2" or 3/8" copper?  It looks awfully small.






Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I bet that gate valve worked great, did ya reuse it...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Looks to me like you ripped off the protective duct tape causing a hazard and then tried to upsell them probably to a tankless hope you didn't leave until they signed over the house


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

And you guys here badmouthing pcplumber about his tactics.... hrm this isn't much different!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> And you guys here badmouthing pcplumber about his tactics.... hrm this isn't much different!


Not sure if you are serious or not....:huh:


----------

